# 1965 GTO Cowl Tag question



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

I have noticed since I have been researching that the the Pontiac Michigan and the Kansas City cars were far heavily coded to the options on the vehicles than California cars.Is this true? Also that I think they did not always have the 5N on the tag in the Fremont plant even if it was a GTO. Am I correct on this statement also?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You are correct about Pontiac & KC stampings. I had read somewhere that some Fremont cars did have the 5N stamping, but I don't recall why.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Fremont plant used UPC codes for their Accessories and I don't think they had a UPC code for the GTO option. The only way to confirm Fremont and Baltimore built GTOs in 64&65 is with the PHS documentation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fremont cars do not have the 5N stamping. Only PON and KAN cars. In addition, Freemont tags are left bare metal, have a border all the way around, and say "this vehicle finished in magic mirror laquer" in script at the bottom. The date codes on Fremont cars are different too: single didget for the single didget month, wihout a 'o' in front of it. Maddening stuff when you are trying to sort it all out!!


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

Try this out:
Data Tag Decoder (datatagdecoder.com).


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Is this supposed to decode the accessories? For example if I wanted to know what 5N meant does your program tell me? I could not get it to work.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> Is this supposed to decode the accessories? For example if I wanted to know what 5N meant does your program tell me? I could not get it to work.


It seems to be working properly, the 5n only appears for 64 and 65 when the Pontiac or Kansas City plants are selected on the top of the vin tag.


----------

